# Soundspot Union synth



## Divico (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi,
hast anyone tried this thing? 
Pretty cheap on Pluginboutique. Not sure if it is good though, since I already read some mixed feelings over on KVR.


----------



## premjj (Nov 21, 2019)

I saw some videos on YouTube. Not quite convinced yet so decided to wait and watch for more reviews to come in. Won't buy just because it is so heavily discounted right now.


----------

